# مطلوب اسئلة مقابلة شخصية والاسئلة المتوقعة لوظيفة مهندس اتصالات لمن لدية الخبرة المساعدة ارجوكم



## صادق ناصر (5 مايو 2012)

مطلوب اسئلة مقابلة شخصية والاسئلة المتوقعة لوظيفة مهندس اتصالات لمن لدية الخبرة المساعدة ارجوكم
لو سمحتو يا اصحاب الخبرة:32::80:


----------



## حيدر الرميثي (8 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا اخي بس انا دورت ومالكيت هذا الموضوع


----------



## E.lara (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الاسئلة المتوقعة لوظيفة مهندس اتصالات


----------

